# Manual reel with low HOC



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

What do you guys recommend? Want my first reel mower for next next year. Have tiftuf bermuda. Will use PGR and want a HOC between .5" to 1." Will use it in 1k ft area.

Any better manual reel mowers for this than Earthwise 7 blade 16" that cuts to .5"? Only $120. My budget would be less than $200.


----------



## f_l (Aug 11, 2020)

i just picked up a fiskars 18in on facebook marketplace for $50. Cuts down to 1 inch but planning to mod the front wheels to be a roller which will bring lowest cut to 1/8in. got the idea from @mylawn


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

I hate to discourage you because I love the manual reels myself, but I'm not sure it will even work on a good dense hybrid like that. When I reno'd with Monaco, which is a better seeded one, I could no longer push my Fiskars or a 7 blade manual McClane through it, at least not without terrible washboarding.

I hope it works for you, though. The ones mentioned are good, but I might look for a used Mascot (or Agri-fab or rebranded Craftsman) over the winter.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Scotts-18-in-Manual-7-Blade-Push-Walk-Behind-Reel-Lawn-Mower-716-18S/313196042

Or

https://www.snowjoe.com/products/sun-joe-mj506e-electric-push-reel-lawn-mower-w-grass-catcher-16-in-6-5-amp-quad-wheel-24-blade?variant=12084815429702&gclid=Cj0KCQjw59n8BRD2ARIsAAmgPmJRCNU13t7gicE8ZnKN_DjhWqY2HLV-cz6kLvJHOqUMTjUED9TWa3saApWlEALw_wcB

Both are 1" at the lowest setting


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

mclane push reel goes down to 3/16"


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

I would suggest a 7 blade if you can find one. My 5 blade washboards pretty hard anywhere under 1" which is partially because of the uneven ground but also the speed of the blade is just too slow compared to the pace you move it resulting in a bumpy cut.

most these manual reel mowers can be modified to cut super low whether it be through adding a smaller roller, or changing the mounting point of the roller/wheels.


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

I believe most of the great states go to .5 on the hoc...


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

AllisonN said:


> I believe most of the great states go to .5 on the hoc...


Trailing wheels = 1"
Rear roller =0.5"


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

Chocolate Lab said:


> I hate to discourage you because I love the manual reels myself, but I'm not sure it will even work on a good dense hybrid like that. When I reno'd with Monaco, which is a better seeded one, I could no longer push my Fiskars or a 7 blade manual McClane through it, at least not without terrible washboarding.
> 
> I hope it works for you, though. The ones mentioned are good, but I might look for a used Mascot (or Agri-fab or rebranded Craftsman) over the winter.


+1 on this. It'll work great at first, but once its gets dense and thickened up its going to start washboarding and floating on top. My scotts started doing this towards the end of this past season and drove me crazy. Ended up picking up an Allett lol.


----------



## couplescaddy (Feb 11, 2021)

Hey guys, wanted to bump this. I have a 200-300sf section of my side yard that I just sodded with seashore paspalum. can't get my flex 21 back there as there is a 20" gate between 2 walls. have my front yard around .50 but would be ok with .75-1.0 in the side yard. any recommendations for a good reel that will help me keep this side area tame?


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Earthwise 16" 7 blade. Goes down to .5".


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I have a 10 blade McLane push mower. Works great at 1/2" as long as your not taking more than an 1/8" off at a time.


----------



## burnhagw (Oct 17, 2019)

I have the Earthwise 16" 7 blade, mowing hybrid bermuda at 1/2 and 3/4. I used PGR to regulate it, but it got so thick, it was hard to manual mow because of wash boarding. You would see me out there running up and down to make it spin faster, lol. I got a pool installed over the winter, so I'll have less lawn to mow, so maybe it will be easier this summer, lol. Although I love the look of 1/2-3/4 in, it was just quite hard to maintain manually. I think i'll maintain at 1" this year.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

DFWLawnNut said:


> Chocolate Lab said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to discourage you because I love the manual reels myself, but I'm not sure it will even work on a good dense hybrid like that. When I reno'd with Monaco, which is a better seeded one, I could no longer push my Fiskars or a 7 blade manual McClane through it, at least not without terrible washboarding.
> ...


+2 once your lawn thickens up it's going to be a super pain the a__ to mow. Washboarding. Getting jammed up. Double/triple cutting. This is why I ended up just taking the leap into getting a jd 220e, but I can see your reservation if it's only 1k spot.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

There are manual reels intended to mow low in thick turf, manual greensmowers. Hudson Star, I think McClane made one as well. I see the McClane unit is out of stock on their website and the Hudson Star if I remember correctly will rival the cost of a powered-reel.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@couplescaddy do you think a Flex 1800 would fit through the gate? I'm with everyone else, even in a small area once the turf remotely starts to look good, it will be too dense to manual reel cut.


----------

